# 9th succesive clear round..



## Rollin (26 June 2016)

for our 6 year old Shagya filly, a glorious morning at Lion D'Angers.  She has already qualified for Fontainebleau National Championships she continues to compete but we don't want her overfaced.

Her next outing will be Regional Championships in July.

I am hoping my IT literate son, visiting from Scotland will help sort out my Photobucket.


----------



## cundlegreen (26 June 2016)

Well done, she's doing you proud, along with her brother.


----------



## dixie (26 June 2016)

Cracking horse, well done


----------



## GemG (27 June 2016)

Well done !


----------

